# My Cat Outgrew His Scratcher



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2014)

My furkid Loki outgrew his kitten scratching post, and his head/butt were hanging off the ends of the tube part.  Now he has a new one that I just bought him, and it's also got an upper level for him.  Gotta keep my baby happy.  :yes:


Here he is enjoying his new scratching post...







 On his old, smaller one, as a kitten...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 19, 2014)

You should be glad you trained Loki the proper way - SnagglePuss was never trained, never had a scratching post (tried one of those cardboard ones but he wouldn't take to it) so this is his scratching post - my recliner:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2014)

Oooh, that doesn't look good!   He's got two of those cardboard ones, which he uses sometimes, you can see one in the first picture.  He also goes outside in the yard for an hour or two on most days, so he scratches on the trees too, today I saw him chase a young squirrel halfway up one of our pines, luckily he knows better than to go all the way to the top.  We take him camping, and if he did that, he'd be treed on some humungous trees in the forest.  

 We also clip his nails at home around once a month, that helps.  You're not alone Sifu, lots of indoor kitties are very destructive to drapes and furniture.  You have to tell Snagglepuss, 'oh, that's not nice!', then give him a big kiss. layful:

PS:  Don't know if you saw this in the other thread, but here's another SnagglePuss.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 19, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Oooh, that doesn't look good!   He's got two of those cardboard ones, which he uses sometimes, you can see one in the first picture.  He also goes outside in the yard for an hour or two on most days, so he scratches on the trees too, today I saw him chase a young squirrel halfway up one of our pines, luckily he knows better than to go all the way to the top.  We take him camping, and if he did that, he'd be treed on some humungous trees in the forest.



Yeah, Snaggs is a 100% indoor cat - in this neighborhood, if we let him out one of the neighbors would likely eat him with some hot sauce.



> We also clip his nails at home around once a month, that helps.  You're not alone Sifu, lots of indoor kitties are very destructive to drapes and furniture.  You have to tell Snagglepuss, 'oh, that's not nice!', then give him a big kiss. layful:



I've always been afraid of hitting the vein that goes through the toenails, so never clipped his nails. Plus, I like to think he needs them big and sharp to defend himself against Tigger's more aggressive amorous attacks.

Usually I just curse at him and throw whatever is handy at him - he's learned to dodge pretty well. 

P.S. - I like the vid! Never saw another cat named SnagglePuss, beside of course the cartoon character.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2014)

Me neither, just the one we saw growing up.


----------



## Kitties (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh he's a beauty! 

I know the scratching of the couches. I can't even see my nice Lazy Boy love seat. It's covered to keep the cats from scratching it and they still go at it.

If anyone has a regular upright scratching post you can use carpet samples and sew them into a tube to put over the old scratching post. The samples are usually nice thick carpet and they will make your scratching post last a long time. I got some free at a local carpet store. I sewed two samples together then sewed them into a tube and they fit perfectly. Except the cats aren't using it. They prefer the couch and mattress.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Kitties, and welcome!   I've been lucky with my cat, he uses the scratcher, and we have some tight woven mats in the kitchen we let him use when he wants, but he doesn't scratch those for more than a couple of seconds.  I bought some of that special clear tape they sell for scratching when he was a kitten, and I put it on our speakers and drapes...but soon took it off, because he wasn't really going for those things.


----------



## Kitties (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome SeaBreeze. I had to take my curtains down, my kitties thought they were the best things to crawl up. I miss having the room darkening ones in the bedroom greatly. I still don't think they are old enough yet to try and hang them back up. Even at 3+.


----------

